# Garcon Point Bridge



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Just recently moved to near the Garcon Point Bridge. Any tip or suggestions for fishing that section of the bay. I have not fished anywhere east of 3 mile bridge. Thanks in advance for the advice. Tight lines.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

From what I have been told, fish the Garcon Bridge just as 3 Mile. 

When Garcon was built the contractor deposited allot of material overboard. So much so, they were levied a huge fine, and spent allot of money recovering the discarded. I have heard there are still items that show up on your bottom machine.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I will be fishing from the shore from the Avalon side.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

AUtigerfan said:


> I will be fishing from the shore from the Avalon side.


Park at the bridge, walk under bridge all the way to the creek dump. Fish there. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

lettheairout said:


> Park at the bridge, walk under bridge all the way to the creek dump. Fish there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks, will do!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s my spot ain’t no fish there.I have done well there. Bring some good skitter spray.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Better wear long sleeves and long pants. You will get ate alive by yellow flies and no see ums. Plenty of sharks in that hole also 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

